
Ask HN: Reading comprehension for young kids? - tmaly
I have a 5 year old that is reading chapter books, but the reading comprehension aspect needs work.<p>What methods, tips, or materials have you used to help your child develop reading comprehension skills?
======
babygoat
Try slowing down a bit. Read a sentence together, then pause. Let the words
sink in and talk about what it means.

